
Show HN: Hosted and open source status pages manager written in Elixir Phoenix - messutied
https://statuspal.io
======
messutied
Hi there, I built this service to provide light and good looking status pages
management, inspired by the Heroku status page (and some others), I decided to
go with Elixir + Phoenix as I enjoyed it in my last project (lesen.io).

This is still work in progress, there are many features on the way but I think
it can provide some value already, and hopefully I can get some feedback here
so I can pick wisely on what features to work next.

